# DeWalt DW625 - Won't Start



## jaynlisa (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been using this for years in a router table (with excellent dust collection), and was using it yesterday making rails and stiles for raised panel doors. Today, I turn it on and... NOTHING.

No burning smell, bit turns freely etc. Just nothing. Checked on/off switch, seemed fine. Plugged in another outlet, and nothing. Circuit breaker is fine.

The only thing I changed was the speed dial from 3 down to 1, as I was going to use a panel raising bit. I think I read somewhere that the speed control can fail, but I can't find that reference anywhere.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jay, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!
I am sure someone will along to help you

Jay if you have a DeWalt Service near you they are really good to work with,prices are reasonably.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jay.

I am a complete novice when it come to electrics. I would take it to a service centre.

As it is years old, it does not have to go to a DeWalt centre just to have the problem analyzed. 

Ask you local hardware store who services their tools.


----------



## jaynlisa (Aug 5, 2013)

*It started working again...*

OK, now it started working again. I took it out of the table, turned it right side up and plugged it in and it just worked like nothing was wrong. Speed control works. 

So I put it back in the table and routed a raised panel. No issues at all.

Gremlins...:bad:

I'm wondering if it is the brushes and if they stop in a certain place it won't start again? Is that probable?

Jay



jaynlisa said:


> I have been using this for years in a router table (with excellent dust collection), and was using it yesterday making rails and stiles for raised panel doors. Today, I turn it on and... NOTHING.
> 
> No burning smell, bit turns freely etc. Just nothing. Checked on/off switch, seemed fine. Plugged in another outlet, and nothing. Circuit breaker is fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, one of life's little mysteries.....

The wood sprites must have been playing with you.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jay; sounds like a heads up to do a Spring cleaning on it; changing brushes and cleaning the armature/rotor, blowing dust out of everywhere, is just sound preventive maintenance. 
I think you had the 'early warning'... 
Maybe see if you can get replacement bearings while you're at it(?).


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rehosatat is burned? Broken wire behind speed control switch?, or.. poor contact on speed control switch..(fine particulate build-up), I would use compressed air to clean the unit (switch area) cycle it and try it? If not take it apart and if you cannot see any obvious faults, reassemble & try it again and if its faulty, well maybe its time to part ways?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree with a thorough cleaning. That is probably all it is. Sometimes electric devices can develop a flat spot on something, brushes, armature & etc. Check for that while you have it apart.


----------



## jaynlisa (Aug 5, 2013)

*Cleaning..*

Thanks gentlemen for your responses. I will definitely take it apart and clean it. 

Thanks!


----------

